# Allett Liberty 43 vs. Swardman Electra



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

I have a 600 sqft lawn in in the Silicon Valley, CA area and am looking to purchase an electric reel mower. These two are the only high-end models that I have seen (correct me if I am wrong!). I like the cartridge idea as I would plan to verticut and scarify the lawn as needed/seasonally, etc. The lawn is a KBG/PRG mix that I plan to mow super low (it's newly planted).

Any feedback on either of these? The price difference is about $1000 between the two. The swardman being around $3k and the Allett around $2k. Cartridges appear to be similarly priced.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

There are a few online reviews for the Allett Liberty. Not much info at all on the Electra.


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks. I have checked the reviews online of the Allett. It looks decent, but the small(ish) battery (versus the large Ego battery of the other tools I have) seems somewhat concerning from a power perspective. Not sure what the Electra includes. The Allett also has a significantly longer tenure, but it does appear to be somewhat cheaply made? I really don't know where to start here though. For ~$3k I really want to make sure I am investing in a nice mower that will last me a good long while.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

This could possibly be another option for you. Professional quality manual push greens mower. 
They sell for $2000. They also make a battery powered version but I don't know the pricing on that one.
https://www.hudsonstar.com.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

For 600sq ft I would indeed be looking at a manual push greensmower. Follow that up with a Stihl MM55/56 with the dethatch and aerator attachments and you should be all set. It's very rare that you would need to verticut a PRG/KBG lawn even cutting lower than 1".

The Electra is going to be extreme overkill for 600sq ft. There isn't a lot of info out there about them because they are very new to the market. They do offer different levels of battery capacity, depending on your need. And they share the basic design and cartridges with the Edwin models of which there is a ton of info just on this forum.


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks. Other than the hudson star linked above, what options exist for manual push mowers on the higher end?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The only other one I know of is the McLane 10 blade push greens mower.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

The Allett uses the Greenworks removable batteries which are readily and widely available. I have a Greenworks rotary mower that I really like and the smaller of the two batteries I have will mow my front and back lawns, about 700 sq ft each, twice. You could probably mow 600 sq ft with a rotary 3-4 times easily with the same battery. The Swardman is admittedly more visually appealing but Allett has been around a lot longer and they've been doing the cartridge thing a lot longer. I believe the Swardman has a built-in battery that's not user serviceable which is a nonstarter for me. If it was my money I would be picking the Allett if they were the same price. If the Swardman is $1K more then the Allett makes even more sense. Manual push reels are cheap and you can pick one up on Craigslist for a song if you want to try one but I was disappointed when I tried one and ended up buying a used JD greens mower.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> This could possibly be another option for you. Professional quality manual push greens mower.
> They sell for $2000. They also make a battery powered version but I don't know the pricing on that one.
> https://www.hudsonstar.com.


What makes a push mower worth $2000? How is it different from any of the other ones on the market?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Those hudson look nice. Their are made close to Indy.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > This could possibly be another option for you. Professional quality manual push greens mower.
> ...


Weight, build quality, and intent of design. Your run of the mill push-reel is intended to cut at 1.5"+ in your average home lawn. Very few, of any of them are capable of sub-1" heights. Cutting at such low heights means that the turf will be thicker, and that makes it even harder to get a 4-5 blade push reel that weighs 12-15lbs through that thick stand.

What makes a powered greens mower worth $10k over a $2k homeowner reel? Pretty much the same comparison, except that used (depreciated)greensmowers are plentiful and cheap, while a golf-quality push reel would be a rare find on the used market.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > Shindoman said:
> ...


Do you think it's easier to push than say the fiskars?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Newbie said:
> ...


I have not used a pro-grade push unit. So I couldn't tell you. I do know you can't mow a 1/2" PRG tee-box with a Fiskars and you can do exactly that with a Hudson Star or McClane.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The build quality of that Hudson Star looks top notch. Weighs 80 lbs. so I think it will give a great
quality of cut. I'm guessing it will be the same to push as a Fiskars.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

The Hudson looks really nice but not for the same price as the Allett.


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

Does anyone have the electric Allett?


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

We'll have Swardman Electra mowers for sale in the USA starting in November which is why there aren't many reviews just yet. I tried finding the Allett Liberty 43 for sale in the USA, but couldn't find a dealer. I would be interested in their prices after shipping to USA and VAT unless I overlooked a stateside dealer of these mowers. Lastly, the Electra uses a series of Lithium Ion batteries allowing for 15,000 sq ft of mowing or 1,400sqm. This may not be relivant for the size lawn you are cutting, but when you begin to use the ground engaging cartridges, you want this extra battery life for larger yards. Please let us know if you have any questions or we can set up a demo for you


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Empireturfequipment.com out of Oregon sells Allett. There may be others listed on the Allett site.

What are the volts and amp hours on the Electra battery?


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Michael303 said:


> Empireturfequipment.com out of Oregon sells Allett. There may be others listed on the Allett site.
> 
> What are the volts and amp hours on the Electra battery?


Electra mower uses two motors. First one for driving. Its 24V and 200W. Second motor is for reel and has 24V and 500W.


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

Does the electra have the same differential drive as the Allett?


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes, the rear driver is the same differential that spins independent of one another. I've now been mowing with the Electra for 8 weeks and it has become the go to over the gas version. It's just too easy


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Connor Ward had an Allett guy out at his house in one of his videos recently.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QzwEuDiglKo


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> Yes, the rear driver is the same differential that spins independent of one another. I've now been mowing with the Electra for 8 weeks and it has become the go to over the gas version. It's just too easy


How is storage, ease of installation of the grass bin, etc? The metal grass bin seems a bit much to me. I almost prefer the plastic Allett one. The $1k price jump really has me leaning toward the Allett.


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

I ended up ordering the Allett Liberty 43, primarily due to the significant cost difference. I will provide some feedback to the group when I get it and start using it.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Sivart321 said:


> I ended up ordering the Allett Liberty 43, primarily due to the significant cost difference. I will provide some feedback to the group when I get it and start using it.


Yes, please do!

How low do you plan/wish to mow your KBG/PRG?

Has there been any reviews on how well the Allett cuts a dense, low bermudagrass?


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

I plan to cut it less than an inch. Not sure where I will end up exactly quite yet. Have not seen many reviews on warm season turf.,


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Probably a little late considering you already made your purchase, however, I'll give my thoughts on another push reel mower.

I currently use a 21" Mascot manual push reel mower (for bent grasses). It's 6-blades and weighs 43 lbs so it's much sturdier than your Fiskars. It goes as low as 0.5" but it won't cut well at all at that height on dense hybrid bermudagrass. However, it does just fine on common bermuda. It only washboards minorly at 3/4" or 7/8" and is only noticeable up close. Prior to this growing season, I had used the 18" mascot. It's 38 lbs but does not have as good (heavy) of a roller as the 21" (unless they've upgraded the roller on the 18" in the past year or two). It does better than the 21" on lower heights on dense bermuda. The 18" probably would've done quite well on your lawn for $285. However, I'm certain the Allett will provide a better cut (and striping) with less effort!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Sivart321 said:


> I plan to cut it less than an inch. Not sure where I will end up exactly quite yet. Have not seen many reviews on warm season turf.,


Also, do you mind me asking what the cost was (before add-ons)? And where did you purchase? Empire Turf sends you to Allett retailers.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats on the mower purchase. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Allett.


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

PokeGrande said:


> Also, do you mind me asking what the cost was (before add-ons)? And where did you purchase? Empire Turf sends you to Allett retailers.
> 
> Thanks!


~$1950 before tax/shipping for the mower with 6 blade reel.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Sivart321 said:


> ~$1950 before tax/shipping for the mower with 6 blade reel.


Thank you and from where did you purchase?


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

Horizon Distributors


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@Sivart321 Looking forward to hearing how it works for you


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

@Sivart321 Any update on your Liberty 43? Curious to know how you like it!!


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

It works well. Very few complaints. I was a little worried I cheaped out and should have got the Swardman electra but am overall happy with the Allett given the size of my lawn (only 600 square feet). The batteries are available from Amazon and I have purchased one as a spare in case I forget to charge the one I keep in it for some reason. The plastic handled clippings bin is preferred to me over the metal swardman one. The height adjustment knob is nice, too (no tools and no unlatching). My only real complaint is that the quality of the on/off lever is kind of cheap, and the 17" cutting width is quite small. I also purchased the scarifier and verticutter cartridges which both work well and are easy to swap (easier than the swardman from the looks of it). I intend to use the scarifier cartridge quite frequently as it seems to help promote dense growth by removing some of the debris in the lawn.

Let me know if anyone has any questions!


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

How about some pictures of your lawn and the mower!

I do have a question. Can the clip rate be adjusted independently from the drive speed?

It's funny that you worried about cheaping out because it's still a relatively expensive mower. It's just a bargain compared to the Swardman.

I have an 18" JD greens mower and I've been happy with the cutting width on my 1400 sq ft of turf. I've gotten better at mowing with it but it's still like wrestling a bear some times as it weights so much. I might have to upgrade to an Allett in the future. I'm guessing it would be easier to get closer to the edge and into corners.


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

The reel speed can be adjusted with the dial, and the drive speed can be controlled manually with the pull bar throttle thing if you want to slow it down. It can't be set to a fixed min/max speed though.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

That's a sweet little machine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Md071083 (Mar 14, 2020)

How is the Allett holding up?


----------



## Sivart321 (Oct 15, 2018)

Works great. No complaints.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

Still no complaints? =D


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

A reviewer on Youtube did a comparison in German but had an English comment about the differences. He basically said the Swardman is better because of the 2 motors and the 10 screws for the reel to bed knife adjustment. The swardman is metal and can be louder from rattling over bumps while the Allett stays silent with the plastic body. Swardman is almost twice as heavy. The Swardman has metal drive wheels. The drive wheels for the rear roller and reel are separate; He boasted of that giving more power but I actually think thats a bad thing for FOC. Just my 2 cents.

https://youtu.be/FhwSUqojDUA


----------

